# We would like to visit to WW1. trenches. can you help?



## geoffthefridgeman (May 1, 2005)

Hi Thanks for looking.We are off to Belgium in a couple of weeks and would like to visit a WW1 trench site but cant find anything on the internet.I know of the museum in Ypres but need to know where to go to visit the trenches.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Try Vimmy ridge, there are extensive trenches, a visitor center and lots of mine craters. There is also a huge monument to those who died. Parking is good next to the monument and visitors center.

Andy


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Go to Ypres pronounced "eeps" there is a campsite extremely close to the "Menin Gate" and just go into the town and take a tour, They are extremely good and you visit a few Trenches and also the infamous "Hill 60" it is on the Belgian French border and is not far at all.

on some maps it is spelled "Leper" but on most "Ypres"

Fantastic place.

The Menin Gate is a must, Just search for it on here and you will find numerous comments.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

On a sunny summers days looking over the lush fields with the birds are singing with it's hard to visualise muddy fields barbwire, the unmistakeable squeeking of tanks and shells exploding all around.

As Saddle tramp says Ypres is the place to head for and the last post at Menin Gate is a must as is St Margaret Chuch a short walk away in the centre of Ypres. There are numerous trench sites around the Ypres area and there are plenty of guide maps available for a couple of euro's.

http://www.ww1battlefields.co.uk/flanders.html


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Have a look in downloads then go to articles there you will find two well written easy to follow somme battle articles from Yorky


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

The museum in Ieper/Ypres/Wipers is definitely worth a visit.

Took my teenage son who was in the school cadet force. He was interested in the weapons but not the cemeteries. There are photographs on display at Hill 60 which are grotesque so be warned because they show the true horror of war.

It was weeks later when my son visited his grandmother and she showed him a plaque on a wall in a back street of her home town. It listed the dead from that street on one day of battle on Hill 60. It included several from the same family. It was then that the human tragedy of the war hit home to my son. His view on the war has completely changed for the better.

If you have local war memorials, see if you can find out where the servicemen gave their life in battle and ensure you visit those cemeteries.

Please visit the cemetery at Passchendaele because that sums of the sacrifice of the British and Canadian soldiers.

Be prepared for the emotional roller coaster of lovely Belgian people and the killing fields of the salient.


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

The place you're looking for is called Sanctuary Wood - have included link to website which gives you all the details. Absolutely fascinating place and if you get chatting to owner who speaks excellent english he will quite happily tell you the history of the place and his familys involvement during both wars.

http://www.greatwar.co.uk/ypres-salient/museum-sanctuary-wood.htm

Clyde


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Messines Village south of 'Wipers' is a good starting point for an interesting day out. The bells in the church play Danny Boy to commemorate the Irish Division who fought in the area. This is the area of the huge underground bomb explosions, two of them are still waiting to go off! Then just a wee bit further down the road to Ploegstreet where Winston Churchill was billeted when he commanded a battalion of the Royal Scots. Go into the woods there where the famous 1914 football match at Christmas was played.

Have a good trip. Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

And if you have time after exploring the Western Front, make your way over to Verdun and contemplate the loss of almost a million men in a year-long battle.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi, 

We called at Ypres one year on our way back and went into the centre to the Tourist Info, I think in the town hall and picked up some leaflets there with two or three tour itineraries. We followed one the following day 

You mustn't miss the last post, every night at the Menin Gate. the night we were there English and belgian school children were laying wreaths. 

Vimy Ridge near Arras is very moving but of course all the memorials and cemeteries are. 

alan


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Go to Ypres pronounced "eeps" there is a campsite extremely close to the "Menin Gate" and just go into the town and take a tour, They are extremely good and you visit a few Trenches and also the infamous "Hill 60" it is on the Belgian French border and is not far at all.
> 
> on some maps it is spelled "Leper" but on most "Ypres"
> 
> ...


 we went to Ypres a couple of years ago, we did the trip with about 8 others in a transit minibus, its a full day about 7 or 8 hours but well worth it they lady driver/guide was very,very knowledgeable would recomend it to anybody. the tour takes you to many places you would not find on your own without knowing the area.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Go to Ypres pronounced "eeps" there is a campsite extremely close to the "Menin Gate" and just go into the town and take a tour, They are extremely good and you visit a few Trenches and also the infamous "Hill 60" it is on the Belgian French border and is not far at all.
> 
> on some maps it is spelled "Leper" but on most "Ypres"
> 
> ...


 we went to Ypres a couple of years ago, we did the trip with about 8 others in a transit minibus, its a full day about 7 or 8 hours but well worth it they lady driver/guide was very,very knowledgeable would recomend it to anybody. the tour takes you to many places you would not find on your own without knowing the area.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Vimy ridge is in France, btw.


----------



## bobbylob (Jul 31, 2009)

Great museum about Passchendale in Zonnebeke, 5-10 km from Ypres and on the way there (or back), as already previously mentioned, visit Tyne Cot, the largest commonwealth war grave in the world, with a very moving audio video presentation in the visitor centre.

Complete agreement on the museum in Ypres, fantastic display of the events of the war - leave plenty of time for it, and also agree on the Last Post - I was there Armistice Day and the night before last year... Not ashamed to say it moved me to tears...

The Irish Peace Tower is also worth a visit in the previously mentioned Messines...

This link may prove helpful too... http://battlefields1418.50megs.com/ypres_tourism.htm

Enjoy Ypres, it's one of my favourite places... Food and drink is great, if a little on the expenxive side - the waffle shop opposite the museum was a particular magnet


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Some years ago we stayed on a farm in Northern France which was central to the Somme battlefield. The farm was situated on the line of the British reserve trenches and so there were lots of interesting bits within walking distance. The newfoundland Memorial park was worth a visit an we were close to the Sunken Lane and the Beaumont Hamel mine crater which feature on the famous film of the battle of the Somme. I seem to remember the farm was owned by a British historian who had quite a collection of artifacts. The farm was on the road between Beaumont Hamel and Auchonvillers.


----------



## geoffthefridgeman (May 1, 2005)

Thank you one and all for your ideas.We will try and get around to seeing some of it. 
Just to also let you know that for over five years now we have been putting flowers on a soilders grave at the Adinkerke Cemetry, we had no idea at the time who he was but at the time our youngest son was the same age as this young soilder and it got us thinking. We now know a little more about him,where he was born and a little about his family.
May I thank you all again for spending time giving us all this information.
Regards
Geoff


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

We also ended up in Ypres a few years ago for Armistice day - it was totally unplanned and one of the most memorable weekends we've ever had. I knew very little about WW1 before and now I find it fascinating.

When we arrived we were parked up close to the town centre and a local farmer had just opened his 'site' - like a cl small but fully serviced - he was putting paper flyers on all motorhome windscreens. Unfortunately I can't remember the name of it but the tourist information office had details of more sites. (if I can find my notes I'll get back to you). It was close enough to cycle in and out of the town centre.

We did notice a few vans parked up at the local sports centre too, but not sure how happy the locals are about that.

It is a fantastic place to stop and I have to agree with Bobbylob about the waffle shop...especially with belgian chocolate sauce..nom nom nom :lol:

Carol


----------

